# Weird 'microsoft' pop up



## gennie (Sep 26, 2019)

Just came again.  It's in black background box in lower right corner'  Says "Micro Soft Account Problem.  (It looks like your password has changed.)" And more  and telling me to click on box for help.  Not professional looking at all. I'm naive but it looked very fake to me.  Deleted, of course, but this not first time same message has come.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2019)

Go to the Microsoft website and log on to your account.   If there are any problems, you will see a message there.   Do not click on random pop-ups.


----------



## gennie (Sep 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Go to the Microsoft website and log on to your account.   If there are any problems, you will see a message there.   Do not click on random pop-ups.



I never do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 26, 2019)

gennie said:


> I never do.


Do a virus scan...


----------



## Mike (Sep 26, 2019)

Get a copy of Rkll from "Bleeping Computer", it is
a free little programme that will stop any malware
things that are running in your machine and allows
you to run an AV programme to get rid it.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/

You might need to join, but that is no problem, it is
a forum for computer help.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 26, 2019)

Clean out your cookies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2019)

I got the same pop up it says to correct the problem go to the shared experiences setting.

Normally that happens to me after an update is installed and I have to sync up my email account by signing in.


----------

